# Primary schools in Vancouver



## expatmrvc (Apr 28, 2009)

I will be studying in BC next year. My husband and my 6-yr son are coming with me. Any suggestion where I can enroll my son who will be in grade 1 by next year. Do I have to get a student permit for him too? How much would it cost to send a primary schooler for education per year in Vancouver?

Your information will be greatly appreciated.

MRVCF


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

expatmrvc said:


> I will be studying in BC next year. My husband and my 6-yr son are coming with me. Any suggestion where I can enroll my son who will be in grade 1 by next year. Do I have to get a student permit for him too? How much would it cost to send a primary schooler for education per year in Vancouver?
> 
> Your information will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> MRVCF


See the following website for international students in the Vancouver school system.
Vancouver School Board - International Education - Fee Schedule


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

Is there no such thing as "public school" in Canada? I am confused...there are tuition fees as expensive as private school in the States.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mamachka said:


> Is there no such thing as "public school" in Canada? I am confused...there are tuition fees as expensive as private school in the States.


Public schools are just that, public. We have private fee-paying schools. I don't know how expensive such schools would be in the USA but they are certainly expensive here in Canada.


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

*thank you for your reply Auld Yin...*



Auld Yin said:


> Public schools are just that, public. We have private fee-paying schools. I don't know how expensive such schools would be in the USA but they are certainly expensive here in Canada.


I don't understand. expatmrvc made no mention of the desire to send her child to Private school:

"How much would it cost to send a primary schooler for education per year in Vancouver?:

When asked what the fees are (I am guessing for a public school) you gave a link to the Vancouver School District and their "fees". 

Wouldn't the Vancouver School District be a Public School district? Those fees are for a Public school? That seems quite expensive to me.

Application Fees	
C$200 for year-long study application	
C$100 for short-term study (fewer than 10 months)

Tuition Fees	
C$12,000 per year (secondary and elementary)	
C$1,200 per month for short term study (minimum 3 months)	
payable by bank draft, certified cheque or telegraphic bank transfer only	

Medical Insurance	
all Vancouver School Board international students must join our group medical insurance plan, according to provincial regulations	
C$700 per year

Other Fees
some textbook deposit fees

No, I do not want Private school, because as you said they are expensive (here in USA as well) But at the link you provided there are quite a few fees for Public schools. 

In USA the public schools are completely free. I was under the impression it was the same in Canada. Is it not the same in Canada?

Is it that as a student she is considered an International Student. But if my family relocated there...we become residents?

Please Help I am a total Nubie and I am not there yet!a

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mamachka said:


> I don't understand. expatmrvc made no mention of the desire to send her child to Private school:
> 
> "How much would it cost to send a primary schooler for education per year in Vancouver?:
> 
> ...


The original poster is coming to Canada to study. As such, she is not a TWP, a PR or a citizen. She has to pay for her children's education in public school as they are classified as International Students.
For the children of citizens and those on a PR or TWP visa there is no charge for public education. All education (except in private schools) is paid for out of taxes, which those on study permits do not pay.
FYI:- TWP (Temporary Work Permit)
PR (Permanent Resident)


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> The original poster is coming to Canada to study. As such, she is not a TWP, a PR or a citizen. She has to pay for her children's education in public school as they are classified as International Students.
> For the children of citizens and those on a PR or TWP visa there is no charge for public education. All education (except in private schools) is paid for out of taxes, which those on study permits do not pay.
> FYI:- TWP (Temporary Work Permit)
> PR (Permanent Resident)


OK...thank you SO much Auld Yin! That really cleared things up...and is a huge relief!


----------



## expatmrvc (Apr 28, 2009)

Please shed me some light on this:

As per my understanding, our family will have a TRV together with my student visa. My husband can apply for an open work permit once we arrive in Canada and eventually look for a job, can he apply for a TWP then? If yes, can we enrol our son in a Vancouver public school and don't pay the tuition fees? 

Currently our son is into homeschooling program. Can we still continue to homeschool him while in Canada instead of paying expensive tuition fees? is it allowed by the Canadian government to homeschool a 6-year old?


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

*Hello expatmrvc*

I thank you for posting your original question. I learned a lot. 

Actually we homeschool one of our children as well.

Best wishes!


----------



## expatmrvc (Apr 28, 2009)

mamachka said:


> I thank you for posting your original question. I learned a lot.
> 
> Actually we homeschool one of our children as well.
> 
> Best wishes!


Good luck in your journey too! When do you plan to go to Canada with your family?

Homeschooling is one of the best decisions I made in my life. Aside from the great bonding with my son it also made me realize my passion - to be an educator. That's why I would like to pursue my ECE diploma in Canada because I believe that they provide the best education and training.

Hope the stars in the universe are with us. 

How old is your homeschooling child?


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

hi expatmrvc! 

We are homeschooling our 11 year old. We have been HS'ing since he was just about 6. I totally agree it was the best thing we could do for bonding and such. I am guessing you are going to now give up HS'ing?

Have you heard anything about how HS'ing friendly Canada might be? I know they do have HS'ers..I just do not know if the school district assigns the curriculum, or if you have enough freedom to HS at your child's own pace.

We have no idea what kind of time frame we are looking at. We did not even apply for anything yet. I just started doing research to see if it was even feasible for our "special" family's circumstances!

Yes I agree...  I to hope the celestial forces are with us!  

Blessings to you and your family, and with your educational and career endeavors!!


----------



## expatmrvc (Apr 28, 2009)

mamachka said:


> hi expatmrvc!
> 
> We are homeschooling our 11 year old. We have been HS'ing since he was just about 6. I totally agree it was the best thing we could do for bonding and such. I am guessing you are going to now give up HS'ing?
> 
> ...


I haven't done research on HS in Canada just yet. My hands are still full in preparing for IELTS this month. That will be the next in my list  I'll surely update you whatever info I will gather in the future. 

I'm still hopeful that our schedule will still permit me to do HSing even if I'll be busy with my studies and house chores. As they say, if there's a will there should definitely be a way.

Take care!


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

So are you thinking of not going the public school route (still planning HS'ing) if you do not have to enroll your child?

I have found there is definitely HS'ing going on. I just haven't gotten to the particulars yet either!

If I found out..I will share!



expatmrvc said:


> I haven't done research on HS in Canada just yet. My hands are still full in preparing for IELTS this month. That will be the next in my list  I'll surely update you whatever info I will gather in the future.
> 
> I'm still hopeful that our schedule will still permit me to do HSing even if I'll be busy with my studies and house chores. As they say, if there's a will there should definitely be a way.
> 
> Take care!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

For Homeschooling in Vancouver go to:- Home Schooling - Learning Services


----------

